

Chinese, Britain and Dutch Public transportation crack published in Oktober - joop
http://thenextweb.org/2008/07/21/free-public-transport-in-hong-kong-britain-and-the-netherlands/
A professor has demonstrated how to copy the smart travel cards, and travel for free in London last June. Last Friday, the Judge decided that the research can be published this Oktober, leaving little time for the card makers to create a fix.
======
st3fan
Why wait ...

[http://www.wikileaks.org/wiki/Censored_Milfaire_Classic_Oyst...](http://www.wikileaks.org/wiki/Censored_Milfaire_Classic_Oyster_Card_break_paper_2008)

<http://www.wikileaks.org/leak/milfaire-classic-2008.pdf>

[http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:sIvjxH8Z0wIJ:wikileaks....](http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:sIvjxH8Z0wIJ:wikileaks.org/wiki/Censored_Milfaire_Classic_Oyster_Card_break_paper_2008+Censored+Milfaire+Classic+Oyster+Card+break+paper+2008+-+Wikileaks&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=firefox-a)

